# Food supply



## pinetree (Feb 27, 2009)

If 55% of food supply labor is supplied by illegal immigrants. Dairy workers, fruits and vegetables harvesters, restaurant workers, you get the idea.....What happens if they leave?


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I believe that number may be inflated. 
But even if true many of those like "restaurant workers" are not something that impacts our food security.
As for harvesters it will drive wages up and hopefully re invigorate the concept of the teen summer job.


----------



## ILFE (Feb 23, 2018)

BlueZ said:


> As for harvesters it will drive wages up and hopefully re invigorate the concept of the teen summer job.


Absolutely. People think the whole world is going to come crashing down, if we were to kick all the illegals out of the country. Simply not true.

What is needed, is to kick all those lazy-assed Millennials out of their parents' basements, and force them to go to to work, rather than continue to let them sit on their collective asses, not doing anything with their useless lives.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

How many millions of Americans are on welfare that could be put to work? Or is it unAmerican to force people to work for food?


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

I believe that we'd have a very serious food shortage for who knows how long,if the illegal immigrants were sent back. On account,it'd be next to impossible.if not impossible for the farmers to hire enough workers fast enough,just to get the crops in.in time.


----------

